
Ask HN: What data visualization about Hacker News would you like to see? - vivaladav
I have been working for a while on a tool called HN EPLORER, which uses the HN API to acquire data from the website and then process it to do visualization and interactive searches.<p>Today I acquired all the data from 2017 and I will be soon blogging about it.<p>I was wondering what kind of charts&#x2F;stats people would like to see.<p>Some examples are:
- heatmaps showing what times most posts are posted
- bars showing which days of the month are more active
- word clouds showing most used terms in titles<p>I am looking for suggestions to expand the visualizations, so let me know if you have any ideas.<p>For anyone interested in using the tool, check out http:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnexplorer.com
======
toomuchtodo
Which days and times are most active for companies using posts for content
marketing purposes.

How long YC companies take to find candidates/fill positions for HN job
postings (perhaps by how many times you see the same post occur over a window
of time). Usually has "(YC {{BATCH}})" in the title, but not always.

------
Dude2020
Most frequently mentioned keywords that are not common words in the banned
posts.

------
wu-ikkyu
A word cloud of the most commonly flagged/removed comments, as a way to frame
the Overton Window of HN

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Overton_window](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Overton_window)

------
PaulHoule
I am interested in who the good commenters and the time dependence of certain
concepts (for instance there are bursts of activity associated with
conventions run by companies like Apple and Amazon, bursts associated with
security breaches and issues, etc.)

------
ralusek
Sentiment analysis whenever a language is brought up, particularly JavaScript.

Then it would be great to see how many users have a negative sentiment
associated with the "ageism" threads on HackerNews, and find a union of the
users who fall heavily negative in both threads. All bets on 100% overlap.

~~~
yehosef
this would be interesting to me also

------
shortoncash
I'd like a view of the technology keywords on the front page for tech stories.
Sort of a buzz metric for things gaining traction and things that are fading
away.

------
levistoddard
Visualizations around "who is hiring". Which locales trending at various
times, Remote vs On-site, number jobs posted, etc.

